# Pruning Weeping Mullbery trees



## Weeper (Oct 30, 2003)

I would like to know when is the best time to prune a weeping mullberry (mophead mullberry) back to the naked claw stage??

The picture shows a weeping mullberry pruned back to the 'naked claw' state.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 30, 2003)

While the leaves are off. (dormant period)


----------



## Weeper (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you.

I was hoping that it would be now before all the leaves fall off.


----------

